# Bonding?



## Meriwether <3 (Oct 17, 2013)

Hi there! I just got my first birdie friend, a Ringneck dove! I got him about 2-3 weeks ago. When I first got him, he would move to the other side of the cage to get away from me. Now he will sit on my hand for short periods of time and sit on the end of my bed, but past that he has stopped improving. Just wondering if this is normal, or how much doves can bond to their owners? I got him from someone else, and I don't think he got handled a lot but I can't tell. I have no idea how long they had him or whether he was hand raised or not. Could someone give me some tips on how to gain his trust?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Meriwether <3 said:


> Hi there! I just got my first birdie friend, a Ringneck dove! I got him about 2-3 weeks ago. When I first got him, he would move to the other side of the cage to get away from me. Now he will sit on my hand for short periods of time and sit on the end of my bed, but past that he has stopped improving. Just wondering if this is normal, or how much doves can bond to their owners? I got him from someone else, and I don't think he got handled a lot but I can't tell. I have no idea how long they had him or whether he was hand raised or not. Could someone give me some tips on how to gain his trust?


what more do you want to do with him? if you have him on your hand just keep doing it and be calm, over time he will stay longer and perhaps even search you out if he is the only dove. a lone dove always makes me sad.


----------



## Meriwether <3 (Oct 17, 2013)

Well, I know some birds like cockatiels, cockatoos, and parakeets can have a strong bond with their owners, kind of making an effort to be near them or "cuddling", whereas my dove is kind of nervous and stiff looking sometimes when I hold him. Or perhaps that is doves' natural behaviour and I am misinterpreting it. Point being, is it just him, or are doves as a species not too social/cuddly with people? I wanted to give him a buddy, but I only had a cage big enough for one, and a dove was the only bird my mother would let me have because of the noise factor etc. etc. Anyways, doves aren't the most common pets around here and the only one I could find for sale was the lone dove. So I guess a second dove wasn't/isn't really an option. But I do make a pointed effort to take him out as soon as I get home, and you know, actually interact with him instead of just leave him in the cage 24/7 (which is what his old owner was doing, that's why they were selling him) I dunno... I just get the impression he doesn't like me touching him...

Thanks for responding!


----------



## DeeDee's Mom (Dec 17, 2011)

If he is an adult, it may take a while for him to warm up to you, if he's not accustomed to being handled.

I suggest you ONLY feed him by hand so that he associates your hand with good things. Do as you are doing, letting him out to fly around, and try to interact with him. Hopefully, eventually he will form a bond with you.

It's better, and a lot easier if you get them when they're very young, like a fledgling, as we did with DeeDee. And yes, ringneck doves DO become very bonded to their humans if they don't have a mate, and they can be very affectionate.


----------



## Meriwether <3 (Oct 17, 2013)

So there's hope! yay haha I haven't been feeding him by hand, that's quite a good idea... Though I tried that a few times and he never took it, I ended up sitting there foreverrrr 

thanks


----------

